# Going to sell off my mountian of ice fishing gear



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

I got more ice fishing stuff than any 10 men could use. I plan on keeping a couple poles, some jigs and one of my Vex sonar's and a auger. The rest is going to go. I'm getting to old and have been collecting stuff for many years. Advise on a selling it off ? without the hassle of online idiots.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Post it in the Market Place here on OGF!


----------



## Brian87 (Apr 30, 2014)

X2 or market place. Maybe if your close I may be interested in some items you have


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

×3 market place... I've never had issues,just read the rules before posting. That way you get all your bumps an dont get it locked or deleted.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Check out OGF marketplace. I still got much more to take pics of and add to a new post. Thats enough for today


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

where ya located ?


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

So OGF market place deleted all of my ice fishing stuff for sale posts and others. Guess I don't know the rules.
Tried to say that this old man has a ton of good stuff I won't use anymore and would like to see if OGF members want it.
Just send me a e-mail and I'll send pics / videos / facetime and be able to talk to you guys.
[email protected]
I'm in Cambridge Ohio. Don't have pay pal or any of that online sale crap. It's cash boy's ...
I'm going to list on e-mail groups of all the stuff and we'll figure how to make contact.
Send me a e-mail and I'll reply. Why's this so hard ?


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

You had 10 replies telling you that your posts would be deleted without a price.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Outasync said:


> You had 10 replies telling you that your posts would be deleted without a price.


That's funny, I said contact me and make a offer, all I was asking. To many rules. Never seen a reply saying that ! Who's really going to place prices on this many things really ? I still have so much more stuff to list...


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Dragline said:


> So OGF market place deleted all of my ice fishing stuff for sale posts and others. Guess I don't know the rules.
> Tried to say that this old man has a ton of good stuff I won't use anymore and would like to see if OGF members want it.
> Just send me a e-mail and I'll send pics / videos / facetime and be able to talk to you guys.
> [email protected]
> ...


It's not so hard. Simple rules if you just read them. It's a free site to sell stuff yet some want to still complain about it. This is a fishing report forum and here you are trying to sell stuff.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

sell in lots, they will sell faster!


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks bobk, So helpfull. Heck of a guy.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll take it all for 100$ . 

You may not make as much . But then you'll only hafta deal with one online idiot .


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bobk said:


> It's not so hard. Simple rules if you just read them. It's a free site to sell stuff yet some want to still complain about it. This is a fishing report forum and here you are trying to sell stuff.





Dragline said:


> Thanks bobk, So helpfull. Heck of a guy.


Bobk IS a heck of a guy Dragline.
Don't know why your feathers are ruffled at him?
You asked for advise...he and many others gave it!
He...like all the posters here, as well on the posters on the Market Place were all tryin to help you by letting you know it's mandatory to put a price on what you're selling on the market place forum.
You can't/shouldn't sidestep those rules and advertise your selling stuff on any other forum.
Far as that goes...I'm surprised the mods have not closed/deleted this thread since you didn't follow the rules for this thread like you didn't follow them for the market place.


----------

